# Now I'm both Hyper and Hypo and parathyroid issues



## SoLiveYourLife (Oct 17, 2010)

Wow, my case just got more complicated, here's my story:

I'm 6 months postpartum.

I had hypo symptoms so I asked OB for a test a few weeks ago. Test said TSH was .06 at my OB, and the T3 and T4 were on the upper end of normal-so I was hyper then, but I KNOW I was hypo a month before.

So I went to an endo 3 weeks ago and blood was:
TSH: .009
T3 4.2
T4 2.13 (high is what nurse said)
CBC normal
white blood count 3.7 (low)
CMP (or t) normal
Thyroid antibodies 5

Today I got a neck ultrasound-thyroid appeared normal (off the record from tech). BUT she identified 2 of my 4 parathyroid glands were much larger than normal. I understand now that parathyroid are completely separate and different from thyroid, and they regulate calcium. I have had symptoms of this but never complained to a dr bc i didn't want a myriad of tests.

Then my radioactive uptake scan was 2% on the I 123 test. She said unofficially-way hypo.

So questions I have while I wait for dr appt are:
Could thyroid and parathyroid issues be related? I read about some complex disease called MEN1, but not sure how common the 2 are linked together or how common the MEN1 is.

How likely my thyroid issue is postpartum thyroiditis vs. Graves+Hashimoto's and how that can be tested/identified.

How likely I had any of these problems in pregnancy (I had an excessive amt of swelling and other issues during pregnancy), and how likely it is that one or both of my pregnancies caused developmental problems in utero of the thyroid or parathyroid.

Any thoughts, guesses, experience with these things are appreciated!
Thanks!


----------

